# Old Trail Pics from a New Member



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I'm new here, as the title suggests. I've been hanging around for a few weeks so I decided to make myself an account so I can get in on all the topics and conversations  I'm a part of some other forums (horse and otherwise), but I feel kinda drawn to this one. I love the "atmosphere" and the community-it just feels different than the others.

I'll spare you the boring details but just say that I live on a farm and amongst our mob of horses are the two of mine. As you can tell from my username, I love pintos (I actually got the idea from another member on here-equinephile, I think-I hope (s)he doesn't mind me using the idea). Both my horses are pinto mares, and they're a nice, quiet, sane pair that I'm really happy with. 

I'm posting my introduction in the trail section because I do a lot of trail riding with them and this is the forum I'm most likely to be posting in often. The younger mare still needs experience, so when I'm not working this summer I'm hoping to put in lots of miles with my two and get them to both be trail champs by the year's end. Next summer I'm hoping to take the pair of them camping up north.

Anyways, here's a few pictures of a ride from a few weeks ago on my older mare (she's a pony, that's why I look so big on her). Actually, my other mare is almost technically a pony too. She's right on the horse/pony dividing mark.....I like small horses. The shorter, stockier and more barrel-shaped they are, the better, in my opinion :wink: Anyways, happy trails!


----------



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice pictures, love the built on your little mare! =)


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome and great pics. What state are you in, those windmills look familiar.

Dont forget to join in on logging your miles on the how far did we ride thread.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Nokota said:


> Welcome and great pics. What state are you in, those windmills look familiar.
> 
> Dont forget to join in on logging your miles on the how far did we ride thread.


I'm in Ontario, in Canada. 

I'll be sure to join in the mile count. It's been raining nonstop for a week, so I'm hoping to get out again either tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool pics!

I see we have the same idea for a username :lol:


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Cool pics!
> 
> I see we have the same idea for a username :lol:


I'll admit...I got the idea from your name a while back when I was roaming the forum. I thought it sounded cool, and I love Greek, Latin, and all those different old languages. I hope you don't mind...though it's kinda too late to do anything about it anyways :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL, I'm honored 

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Thank you =)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome!

love the pictures. your mares sound lovely.

i will be doing the anti-rain dance right along with you, in the hopes of getting some riding in this weekend.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from another lover of stocky horses


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> welcome!
> 
> love the pictures. your mares sound lovely.
> 
> i will be doing the anti-rain dance right along with you, in the hopes of getting some riding in this weekend.


Weather has finally turned, and it's so nice! Thank you, they are a great pair of horses/ponies.



MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Welcome to the forum from another lover of stocky horses


Thanks! Short and stocky all the way


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahhh!! Cute pinto alert!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Love your mare. I also tend to like the shorter wider horses


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Your little mare is darling!!! I love chunky horses!!!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
I'm also a trail rider and have/ride a little black chunky pony. 
Here he is:








































He stands at around 12.2hh and I'm 155cm.


----------

